# Otherworld



## Mouse (Mar 3, 2014)

So, those of you who look in on the blogs will know this already, but I'm going to announce it here too.

allmywires and myself have signed with Torquere Press. The contract is for our novel, Otherworld, which is a contemporary fantasy, mainly, but with a m/m romance going on between the two MCs. 

It's about an artifact known as the 'prism' (cos, well, it's a prism) which can transport the soul of the person who touches it into the after life, or 'otherworld.' 

James, son of the Celtic Goddess Cliona (based on Clíodhna and Fand), has taken the prism and ran away to England to work as a fisherman with his dad. However, nasty Irish gangster Davey McGrath is after the prism and sends our other hero, posh boy William (aka Liam) to get it back.

Cue Liam and Jim falling for one another and all sorts of shenanigans as they run from the law, gangsters, and James's scary mother. 

No release date or cover art to reveal yet, but I'll come back to do that when I know. As of now, we're sorting out tax forms and waiting to be assigned an editor.

I'm writing under the name 'Emma Jane' (which is my name, I've just dropped my surname) and I'm wondering if I should set up a separate Goodreads page with my pen name? I already have one for the name on my other books.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 3, 2014)

That certainly sounds like the pen-name of a m/m author! Given this is pretty far from YA fantasy, a separate page might be a good idea. Although TBM is closer to this than Malinas,

Deserved congratulations again to you both!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats, Mouse 

If there's a significant divergence of audience expected between your previous books and this, then a separate account on Goodreads would probably make sense.

You'll remember us when HBO make a seven series show about your books, won't you?


----------



## Nick B (Mar 3, 2014)

congratulations mouse


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 3, 2014)

Mouse loves us.  She won't forget us.  (Whether she'll _acknowledge_ us once she's a celebrity is another thing.)

Mouse, it all sounds very exciting!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 3, 2014)

I do love you all loads. 

Thanks, guys!



alchemist said:


> That certainly sounds like the pen-name of a m/m author!



That's what I thought!



> Given this is pretty far from YA fantasy, a separate page might be a good idea. Although TBM is closer to this than Malinas,



Yeah, I want to be like Neil Gaiman really and just be able to use one name for all of it! But yeah. I use E.J. Tett for the Malinas (YA) books, but also for TBM _and_ my short stories - most of the older ones of which are horror.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Mar 4, 2014)

Yay, congratulations to you both! I can't wait to see it! 

(The book, or the HBO series, either one is fine.)


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, congratulations to both you and allmywires.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2014)

hurrah! congratulations! have cake!


----------



## Parson (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations Mouse and AllMyWires, This is wonderful news. --- I've always believed that you were going to make some major noise in the author world. I'll soon tell my friends that I've corresponded with the famous Emma Jane.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2014)

Yay! Ta, ta, ta and ta!

Everything's moving so sloooooowly. I want it done already!


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ctg (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations you two. Let's hope this is a beginning of a very successful career. 

* leaves behind some emmerdale and a bottle of red *


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 4, 2014)

ctg said:


> * leaves behind some emmerdale...


Surely _coronation_ street would be more appropriate for two Chronners about to be elevated to the status of published authors.


----------



## johnnyjet (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations!  Awesome!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 5, 2014)

Many congrats!
Now the really hard work begins...


----------



## ctg (Mar 5, 2014)

Ursa major said:


> Surely _coronation_ street would be more appropriate for two Chronners about to be elevated to the status of published authors.



Fine. 

* leaves a plate of cheese next to emmerdale and another bottle of wine plus some assorted biscuits *


----------



## Mouse (Mar 6, 2014)

So I made myself a separate Goodreads account but can't make myself an author on it until there's an actual book. https://www.goodreads.com/emmy_janehttps://www.goodreads.com/user/show/29294364-emma-jane


----------



## MattC (Mar 8, 2014)

Mouse said:


> Yay! Ta, ta, ta and ta!
> 
> Everything's moving so sloooooowly. I want it done already!



Ha, yeah, traditional publishing is like the great tortoise, ponderously crawling towards publication day, delivering lovely surprises along the way (a book cover, the first copies etc.)

Huge congrats to you and AllMyWires - will be looking out for this


----------



## Mouse (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks!

I got my letter through the post yesterday, so I can now send off my forms for my ITIN. That's about all that's happened at the mo!


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 8, 2014)

Exciting, innit?


----------



## Mouse (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, thrilling.


----------



## Serendipity (Mar 8, 2014)

Congratulations Mouse on getting your reality-thriller-fantasy into publication... hope it earns you both much kudos!


----------



## Mouse (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank'ee.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2014)

*update*

Release date will be November the 5th! I usually hate fireworks too.


----------



## Parson (Mar 12, 2014)

Mouse and AllMyWires ---- A great reason to look forward to the end of summer. (Did I really say that?)


----------



## Mouse (Mar 12, 2014)

Summer usually only lasts about a week in the UK!


----------



## Glitch (Mar 12, 2014)

I commented on your blog, but I'll say it again - Congratulations to both of you


----------

